# Real World Gas Mileage



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I am thinking about trading two of my trucks in for a smaller SUV that gets better gas mileage that my trucks. I have to commute about 85 miles one way for my market area. I drive one of the trucks and one of my employees drives the other. He is going to just start driving his personal truck and I will just pay him for using it. I am also driving my daughters car until late April when you gets her license. I like the mileage so I am going start looking.

Anyway, I do not trust the EPA, etc for their mileage estimates. They are always off. I would like to ask everyone if you would share the average mileage for your vehicle. I would think it would be more accurate and honest.

Here are mine.

06 Chev Silverado 15.8 MPG average combined
08 Pontiac G6 26 MPG average combined
04 Nissan Truck 13.8 MPG average combined
07 GMC Acadia 22 MPG average combined


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

'96 F150 4x4 regular cab 8' bed, 5L V8 Automatic- 14mpg. I use 4x4 daily both ways on the steep 1.5 mile driveway/logging road to work, and I'm usually hauling tools.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

94 Chev 1500 5.7l Auto 10mpg 4x4
01 Dodge 2500 6.9l 6spd 16mpg 4x4
93 Ford Probe 2.0l 5spd 29 mpg
78 Ford F-150 6.0l Auto 5 mpg 4x4 :thumbup:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I honestly have no idea what the mpg's on my vehicles are, I just put gas in as needed. I'm curious what type of Nissan is getting:


> 04 Nissan Truck 13.8 MPG average combined


That seems pretty crappy for a Nissan. I thought I'd go to their website and see what they had, I went http://www.nissan.com and it ain't Nissan Cars, it's some guy they're suing, interesting story.

.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

2004 Ford E350 5.4 V8, 15 passenger van converted to cargo van, running about 8500 pounds with tools. 9.5 to 12.5 mpg, depending on how heavy my foot is.....:sad:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

'88 F250 7.3l diesel 16 mpg
vw golf 1.9l TDI 46 mpg


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

'04 f-150, system one racks, bed and side box, and a few ladders and tools about 12-14 mpg avg


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

1994 Ford f-150 5.0 4x4 Ladder rack, cap, and loaded with tools 10-12 mpg
2005 Chevy Monte carlo 16-18 mpg




Dave


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My 1992 Gmc jimmy gets 16-18mpgs normal driving. Ive gotten up to 26 once when I was driving to welding school I would try to figure it out, 30mi one way. I can drive about 50mph at a little over 1000rpm and get around 20mpg. 

My truck is a 1992 gmc 2500 with a 6.5L diesel and it gets about 17 maybe 18 empty and hauling weight about 15 or 16mpg.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Mickyco, the Nissan is a full size crew cab truck 4x 4. It is a good work truck. The gas mileage sucked. It has a 5.6 liter engine.

I am really interested in a trailblazer if the gas mileage is better than my truck. I only have to take a few basic tools. I am just checking jobs and doing estimates. Not swinging a hammer much anymore. At 180-200 miles a day, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## chenley (Jan 7, 2008)

'02 Ford E250 - 9-10 mpg
'98 Mitsubishi Montero Sport - 18 mpg
'93 Nissan Altima Auto - 23 mpg


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

97 f150 3.55 gears 4.6L 2wd 165,000miles- 16.5mpg empty(5-600# in bed), 12mpg towing 7x12 box trailer @ 5000#


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Mitch M said:


> Mickyco, the Nissan is a full size crew cab truck 4x 4. It is a good work truck. The gas mileage sucked. It has a 5.6 liter engine.
> 
> I am really interested in a trailblazer if the gas mileage is better than my truck. I only have to take a few basic tools. I am just checking jobs and doing estimates. Not swinging a hammer much anymore. At 180-200 miles a day, I need all the help I can get.


How about one of those new hybrid chevys?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

good question about the hybrid. I may check into those. most of my driving is highway so I do not know if that will help.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

3- '03 1500 Chevy Express vans, 4.3/auto. Usually about half loaded. 

Mine, 12 MPG in town and 18 OTR. The others are worse but the drivers aren't paying for the fuel. They also cost more in other repairs.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Mitch M said:


> good question about the hybrid. I may check into those. most of my driving is highway so I do not know if that will help.


Most of those hybrids get better mileage in the city.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Mitch M said:


> I am really interested in a trailblazer if the gas mileage is better than my truck.


I've owned a crap load of SUVs, and the Chevy Trailblazer was by far my favorite one out of all of them.

MPG was usually 16-18mpg, according to the trucks computer it has that gives you all that stuff.

I must say I had a 2002 which I think was the first year and it had a lot of electrical problems. Nothing that couldn't be taken care of under warranty, but I never owned a truck that you fixed just about every single problem it ever had with a "download or software update" at the dealership. Sometimes I wondered if I was driving an SUV or a computer.

4x4 went out on it one time -- needs a software update from Chevy!:w00t:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Mitch M said:


> Mickyco, the Nissan is a full size crew cab truck 4x 4. It is a good work truck. The gas mileage sucked. It has a 5.6 liter engine.
> 
> I am really interested in a trailblazer if the gas mileage is better than my truck. I only have to take a few basic tools. I am just checking jobs and doing estimates. Not swinging a hammer much anymore. At 180-200 miles a day, I need all the help I can get.


Wow, that thing sure burns gas, maybe look into a small diesel truck, although I'm not sure who, if anyone makes them any more, Jeep has/had one in the Liberty.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

New '08 Chev 3500 Duramax, currently at 17 MPG, City and Hwy, Dragging the trailer dropped it to 15 MPG. Am told once I get 7500-10000 miles on it it will improve from there. 

I noticed the improvement on other vehicles once they 'broke in', I was told to expect 21 MPG...I wish


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a GMC Acadia and it gets 22 MPG. That is a 2wd but I really need a 4 x 4. I saw a Trailblazer from a distance tonight and it looks like it will work for me. I just need a little room for the occasional hauling of small items and a couple of small tool bags. Mike, what do you think about the room inside of them?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

dutchlegacy said:


> 2008 F-350 6.4L powerstroke, ladder rack, tool cap, 1K lbs of tools - 11.2 MPG, 9.5 MPG towing a skid loader. (I am not happy with this)


A friend has a 2001 F350 7.3L and has a huge truck camper and gets 15-16mpg and 18 empty. I think the 7.3 got better milage then the 6.0 and the 6.4. Im not sure why they ever quit the 7.3. If they wanted more power the 7.3 could have made it and its a good reliable engine. Ford guys


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Mitch, you have two gas hogs traveling 170 miles a day roundtrip just to get you to your market. By my calcultaions you are spending around $100 per month just to get you and your help to the town you work in. 

Have you considered finding a place in that town to park your trucks and getting a fuel efficient 35 mpg commuter car to haul you and your help back and forth? Or at least parking one of the trucks and commuting with the other?


----------



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

a couple of years ago i bought a 96 F350 crew cab diesel back when diesel was cheaper than gas, last year I had it tuned up and added one of those reprogrammer chips and my fuel millage went from 14 mpg to 17 mpg at todays prices it was a good investment:clap:


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

gregj said:


> Mitch, you have two gas hogs traveling 170 miles a day roundtrip just to get you to your market. By my calcultaions you are spending around $100 per month just to get you and your help to the town you work in.
> 
> Have you considered finding a place in that town to park your trucks and getting a fuel efficient 35 mpg commuter car to haul you and your help back and forth? Or at least parking one of the trucks and commuting with the other?


My help actually lives where I work. I am the only one that travels back and forth. I am down to about 4 days a week traveling. The other thing is that I do work for several of my clients down at the beach which is in the other direction. I am pretty much halfway between them and come hurricane season I can get down there faster than they can.

I have been swinging a hammer over the years but I am now trying to get into more of a manager role. I still jump in there when I need to but with all of my trucks and employees and a few tools in my vehicle I can pretty much do anything I need.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, I bought a Tahoe tonight. I thought about the Trailblazer but after comparing the gas mileage I decided to go with the larger vehicle. I guess we will see.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Mitch M said:


> Well, I bought a Tahoe tonight. I thought about the Trailblazer but after comparing the gas mileage I decided to go with the larger vehicle. I guess we will see.


My mom has a 04 4x4 yukon and gets 15mpg 16-17mph highway.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

We have:

05 Jeep Grand Cherokee V6 all wheel drive 13-18 mpg depends whos driving it. me or wife

06 F150 with V6 13-16 Mpg My Plumbing truck. weighed down with tools and pipe.

77 Dodge Power Wagon Crew cab All wheel dive no matter what I'm doing 6 mpg it has 360 with RV cam, edelbrock intake and 600 cfm edelbrock 4 barrel carb. guzzel guzzel but unstopable!


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> A friend has a 2001 F350 7.3L and has a huge truck camper and gets 15-16mpg and 18 empty. I think the 7.3 got better milage then the 6.0 and the 6.4. Im not sure why they ever quit the 7.3. If they wanted more power the 7.3 could have made it and its a good reliable engine. Ford guys


It couldn't... Although a proven engine it couldn't keep up the the emission standards.

I was really happy to read some of these posts on this thread, mainly because I don't like hearing about guys and their "super fuel efficient trucks." I've got a 6.0L F-350 long box crew cab (on a side note I applaud all the guys out there with their long box- only way to get their material to the job in a squeeze!) and it only gets 13-14mpg. Noted this is with a canopy which adds wieght, but the best I saw from the 6L was 19.5-20MPG on the highway and that was ALL highway, no wieght with a fresh aftermarket airfilter. I Have a 20' trailer I haven't driven much but curious about the fuel milage with my diesel. I'm expecting 12-13 overall.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

saw an article in the paper today that gas was going to probably peak at $4 in June. With 3.65 this spring. I may still have to drive my daughters car some or either get a hotel room. I used to have a house that I looked after that was empty but I had to move them all for a client last year and they are not set up yet. Besides I really do miss my warm bed with my wife.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

Mitch M said:


> saw an article in the paper today that gas was going to probably peak at $4 in June. With 3.65 this spring. I may still have to drive my daughters car some or either get a hotel room. I used to have a house that I looked after that was empty but I had to move them all for a client last year and they are not set up yet. Besides I really do miss my warm bed with my wife.


Gas is 1.27/Litre CDN here and Diesel is 1.33/litre. WTF is diesel more?! Convert that to the amero and you get $4.87/Gallon for gas $5.10/Gallon for diesel factoring in the stronger CDN Dollar:sad: (stronger=bad for my economy). Is diesel prices the same continent wide? Why aren't the truckers striking or roadblocking whatever! Diesel is less refined! Bloody Oil companies seeing an area of growth and gouging(IMO).


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Al Gore better do something, truckers are starting to burn 50:50 mix of fuel/oil motor oil. That cant be good for Als ozone layer. 




rojigga said:


> Gas is 1.27/Litre CDN here and Diesel is 1.33/litre. WTF is diesel more?! Convert that to the amero and you get $4.87/Gallon for gas $5.10/Gallon for diesel factoring in the stronger CDN Dollar:sad: (stronger=bad for my economy). Is diesel prices the same continent wide? Why aren't the truckers striking or roadblocking whatever! Diesel is less refined! Bloody Oil companies seeing an area of growth and gouging(IMO).


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

01 F250 4x4 7.3 TD checked by hand was 17.4 mixed driving
96 Ford Aerostar 3.0 Extended checked by hand was 23.8 mixed driving

I hate that friggin van, but it's so cheap to drive (sob).

My cousin who runs a diesel shop in AK said he sees the 6.0's within 80k for complete rebuilds. Anybody looking to buy a new diesel would be a lot better off with a (hack)Dodge with an auto trans. Stay away from the manual trans in a dodge. I lease some of my property to a lady who lost her 3rd gear pulling her barrel racers to KC. She was not happy, particularly the second time it happened.

I love my 7.3. I'll never get rid of it. That truck will have to rust to the ground before I stop driving it. 160k and all I've done is change the fluids, replace the lower ball joints and put on a new water pump. That's better than any chevy I've ever had.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

Jonesey said:


> My cousin who runs a diesel shop in AK said he sees the 6.0's within 80k for complete rebuilds.


It's true the 6.0L is a sketchy choice... either you get a lemon or somehow you escape the ****ty International build. I'm up to 145K with a just a little warranty work over sensors other than that I had to replace ball joints. (If only Ford would put quality parts in their vehicles!). The ones I replaced have a lifetime warranty because it simply has a grease nipple! Argh domestic vehicles.

Other than that I know every morning I know that bad boy's gonna start up.... Loudly.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My jimmy is built like a little army tank. It has greese fittings on the ball joints but I cant greese them. I tried once and they have so much greese in them I didnt want to burst the rubber. I love that little monster but you cant haul stuff around like a pickup.:sad:



rojigga said:


> It's true the 6.0L is a sketchy choice... either you get a lemon or somehow you escape the ****ty International build. I'm up to 145K with a just a little warranty work over sensors other than that I had to replace ball joints. (If only Ford would put quality parts in their vehicles!). The ones I replaced have a lifetime warranty because it simply has a grease nipple! Argh domestic vehicles.
> 
> Other than that I know every morning I know that bad boy's gonna start up.... Loudly.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

2000 Yukon SLT 5.3l V8 - 152,000 miles - just got 18.1 MPG driving to Deception Pass and back


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

07 Ram 2500 Hemi 4x4, 14 mpg


----------



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey gas guzzlers
my 02 chevy 1500 gets a sipping 17mpg.
won't trade er.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

so far on 3 tanks I am getting 14.4 on Tahoe. Most is highway and some city. Hope it gets better soon. My old Chevy truck was a little low starting out and then it got almost 16 before I traded it.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

2002 2500HD Extended cab Short bed, 8.1L - 10mpg


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

HitchC&L said:


> 2002 2500HD Extended cab Short bed, 8.1L - 10mpg


I think thats why they quit making the 8.1


----------



## John Corley (May 30, 2008)

08 Toyota Tundra 5.7 Litre v-8 15.1mpg is the average.

and with gas at $4.25 that really hurts.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

12-14mpg. F-250 and F-150 x2


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

whaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I am going car shopping this weekend. 90% of my driving is with the truck empty. With 5 dollar a gollon fuel, it is running me between 275-300 a week. I am buying a car for me. If I buy a car for 20k that gets atleast 28 a gallon on the high way, I save like 450 a month after payments and fuel.

And most of all I will not be running to HD every day to pickup stuff. My time will be spent better.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

2007 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 with tow package. 56,000 miles so far with an average of 18.3 mpg


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

ruskent said:


> I am going car shopping this weekend. 90% of my driving is with the truck empty. With 5 dollar a gollon fuel, it is running me between 275-300 a week. I am buying a car for me. If I buy a car for 20k that gets atleast 28 a gallon on the high way, I save like 450 a month after payments and fuel.
> 
> And most of all I will not be running to HD every day to pickup stuff. My time will be spent better.


Smart move!:thumbsup:


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sometimes bigger guys eat less...*

'94 Toyota RAV4 : 23 mpg highway 60 mph. (real gas guzzler for such a small SUV!)

'91 Chevy 1500 4x4 auto 6.2L diesel, 31x10.5'' tires, 150,000 miles, mechanical fuel injection:
Over 30mpg when driven on highway at constant 55 mph, approx 22 mpg combined city/hway. Consumption measured precisely by gas pump numbers from one fill-up to the next.
That's pretty impressive for such an old, heavy, non-aerodynamic, low-tech vehicle.

'94 Chevy 2500 4x4 auto 6.5L diesel turbo:
22 mpg highway at 55 mph.
Although GM claimed that the newer 6.5L turbo diesel engine with electronic injection was an improvement, I find that the good ol' 6.2L was by far the most economical.

Diesel engines are very economical, if driven CONSERVATIVELY that means keep the engine under 2000 rpm during normal lightly-loaded cruising.
Did you know that 18-wheelers can often get 14 mpg on highway?

Anyway, with any kind of engine, how hurried you are determines how much you pay... for gas as well as for maintenance.
There's at least a 10% decrease in mileage for every 6mph increase of your cruise speed, whatever your car/engine is.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

lazerguy said:


> '91 Chevy 1500 4x4 auto 6.2L diesel, 31x10.5'' tires, 150,000 miles, mechanical fuel injection:
> Over 30mpg when driven on highway at constant 55 mph, approx 22 mpg combined city/hway. Consumption measured precisely by gas pump numbers from one fill-up to the next.
> That's pretty impressive for such an old, heavy, non-aerodynamic, low-tech vehicle.
> 
> ...


Your 94 4x4 gets better milage then my 92 6.5 turbo which is 2wd and mechanical injection. Maybe GM was right about the electronic pump. I found a 93 or 94 forsale with a NA 6.5 in it. I wish I could afford it, probably gets close to 30mpg. Ive heard the 6.2 with high gears can get into the mid 30s. 

I watch the chicago news once and they put a MPG meter on a semi truck. I think they had like 40k in the box. Around the city it was like 4mpg, once on teh highway they were getting like 12-15mpg. 

I guess I should drive a semi, my 92 6.5 diesel gets about 20 empty on the highway.

I read about a 40ton military 6x6 built by mack trucks. The military auctioned it off and some loggers bought it. They got I think 0.4mpg:laughing:. It had some sort of big cummins in it I think.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 6, 2008)

antnepi said:


> 2007 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 with tow package. 56,000 miles so far with an average of 18.3 mpg


I have a 2008 Tacoma 4-door getting 18mpg. A far cry from the advertised 23 HWY, which I have never come even close to. Still love the truck, though.


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Gas Mileage Improvement*

I bought a gas improvement addtive and it kicked up my f250 ford 2004 with 283 V8 up to about 26 miles per gallon, cost of product $ 20.00 a couple of ounces per tank full. Seems to do the job, just hope it doesn't do a job on my fuel injection system. 

Anyone else try these products?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Stevelsc8721 said:


> I bought a gas improvement addtive and it kicked up my f250 ford 2004 with 283 V8 up to about 26 miles per gallon, cost of product $ 20.00 a couple of ounces per tank full. Seems to do the job, just hope it doesn't do a job on my fuel injection system.
> 
> Anyone else try these products?


What the heck is that, thats hard to beleive.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

2 diesels 3 gasser pick-em - ups TOTAL avg. approx 13 m.p.g. = $2750.00 @ mo.

beats my buddys fuel costs of $25,000 A W E E K 

Trash hauler.

Diesels Go with the fruitpunch if you can!:whistling


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

'04 Ram 1500 quad cab 4x4 5.7 litre-11-12 mpg. We have no real here, so don't what it would do over the long haul.
'07 Frontier quad cab 4x4 V6 17-18 mpg.


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

*20mpg on the highway?*



Michaeljp86 said:


> Your 94 4x4 gets better milage then my 92 6.5 turbo which is 2wd and mechanical injection. Maybe GM was right about the electronic pump. I found a 93 or 94 forsale with a NA 6.5 in it. I wish I could afford it, probably gets close to 30mpg. Ive heard the 6.2 with high gears can get into the mid 30s.
> 
> I watch the chicago news once and they put a MPG meter on a semi truck. I think they had like 40k in the box. Around the city it was like 4mpg, once on teh highway they were getting like 12-15mpg.
> 
> ...



How fast do you drive your '92 6.5L on the highway?
Any idea what gears you've got?

2 weeks ago I got problems with my 94 6.5L turbo's electronic injection. At over 100,000 miles it was due anyway.
I replaced the electronic with a mechanical inj. pump.... not exactly a simple thing to do (spent 6 days under the hood), but now I've got a fully mechanical engine, it starts and runs like a charm!
I also removed the turbo, after testing it I saw it wasn't doing much anyway.
So I've got a '94 6.5L NA with mechanical injection...

I will keep you posted on the change (if any) in fuel mileage.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

John Corley said:


> 08 Toyota Tundra 5.7 Litre v-8 15.1mpg is the average.
> 
> and with gas at $4.25 that really hurts.


I took my signs off my Tundra and Parked it.

Back to my Chevy 20 Van:thumbsup:


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm getting 16mpg on average going by my computer. I have a 05 duramax tuned with close to 500hp. I lay into the turbo constantly. I could probably get 20mpg if I quit pulling a trailer so much ot laid off the petro.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

Semi's average 5-7mpg. 8 if they are super areodynamic, have the right motor, the right gearing and are driven appropriately(55-60mph)and in certain geographic areas without the rocky mountains for example. They don't come near 14 mpg.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

[I replaced the electronic with a mechanical inj. pump.... 
I also removed the turbo,]

You and my dad will probably get along.

no dought you will have less power but let us know about the mileage. could be better but i dought it.

I had a 88 suburban 6.2 diesel (what a piece of crap) with a banks sidewinder turbo system installed. It got around 22 mph. before turbo 135 hp after still only 200 hp and 400 tourqe


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Just figured out the mileage on my last tank in my new scooter, 76 MPG.



.


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm now getting 20 mpg out of my '94 6,5L converted from electronic to mechanical injection...
It was doing 22 mpg highway-only, and now 20 mpg but that's city and highway combined.
So I guess it is now at least 22 mpg highway only.

Conclusion: for normal highway cruising, the old-style mechanical injection is just as good as the electronic injection.
Also, removing the turbo made no difference in fuel mileage.

I'm still far below the 30 mpg of my '91 6,2L but then that truck is geared 3.42, while my '94 is geared 3.73.... probably not a fair comparison.

Just keep in mind, newer technology isn't always the ticket to saving fuel.

Hey, my '69 Case backhoe started with no hesitation... after 6 months of rest!


----------

